# Help me id my piranha



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I bought this piranha from "river wonders" but Im starting to have questions about what he is..He is so active and he is nothing like my brother's high back black piranha..Any help will be appreciated..


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

P.Denticulatus


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Awesome looking P


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It's a P.Denticulata!

Here is a link to O.P.E.F.E.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I just want to thank people in advance for advice..I am not new to piranhas..I have a 20 gallon community tank for my fiance's daughter which led me back into piranha scene..I am eager to move my pirahna out of the tank to a much bigger and comfortable tank but at the present time I cannot until my new apt is ready in april..I have a hard time regulating temp in tank in a apt building..Any other comments about species would be appreciated..Thanks!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They are a nice "harmless" species to have around. You can add silver dollars with them and they make good companion fish. They may nip a little and their teeth are far smaller than the average pirana (don't try putting finger in its mouth!). Not often seen in the hobby.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for comments..I kinda upset because I paid for a black piranha through river wonders..I know there are different species of piranhas but I was unable to verify what he was cause digi camera was broke..Any suggestions on tankmates of species of piranhas..Not sure if I'm going to keep him..I wanted a black piranha I might get a single spilo or irridicent instead..Suggestions are welcome..


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

thats a great looking fish!


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

damn how many complaints does river wonders have now??? :sad:


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Too damn many complaints!!!!

Btw nice p bro!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

So they had it listed as a highback rhom?


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Well I just got a email back from river wonders..They offered to fix the problem, however I'm unsure of what to do with the piranha that I have now..Its a dilemma I face now cause I cant have a black rhom and a denticulata together..Its unfotunate that I couldnt of got pics sooner...I dont know what to do..Any suggestions..


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

This is copy of email
Hello,
Did we make a mistake? We can solve the problem. However a denticulata is also a black piranha. It's not a serrasalmus rhombeus, but it's called black. Would you like to have a rhombeus? We'll be able to ship one to you. We'll be closed until middle of March because we're going to an Amazons Expedition. But, please, write us back by March 15th and we'll prepare an order with a rhombeus for you.

Thanks,

www.riverwonders.com


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Kilohead36 said:


> Thanks for comments..I kinda upset because I paid for a black piranha through river wonders..I know there are different species of piranhas but I was unable to verify what he was cause digi camera was broke..Any suggestions on tankmates of species of piranhas..Not sure if I'm going to keep him..I wanted a black piranha I might get a single spilo or irridicent instead..Suggestions are welcome..


 I'll take that dentic you have right there over a similiar sized black piranha (rhombeus) any day. Ever watch paint dry? That's what owning a small rhombeus is like in most cases. Get a larger rhom to start off with. 10 inches plus. But, keep that dentic. It looks great with nice color and, it's unusual. 
My .02

Normally a thread like this goes into "Piranha species identification", but there's really no point in moving it now. Good luck with your fish.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

what the hell.. moved


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Kilohead36 said:


> Well I just got a email back from river wonders..They offered to fix the problem, however I'm unsure of what to do with the piranha that I have now..Its a dilemma I face now cause I cant have a black rhom and a denticulata together..Its unfotunate that I couldnt of got pics sooner...I dont know what to do..Any suggestions..


 you also cant keep 2 rhoms together either unless you plan to divide the tank


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

oh yea i forgot to post this... when i bought my rhoms they also told me i could keep 5 in a 55 gallon! this is so very untrue, rhoms are solitary, must be kept alone!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Kilohead36 Posted on Feb 29 2004, 01:59 PM
> This is copy of email
> Hello,
> Did we make a mistake? We can solve the problem. *However a denticulata is also a black piranha.* It's not a serrasalmus rhombeus, but it's called black. Would you like to have a rhombeus? We'll be able to ship one to you. We'll be closed until middle of March because we're going to an Amazons Expedition. But, please, write us back by March 15th and we'll prepare an order with a rhombeus for you.


Talk about "creating names". First of all denticulatas are not "blacks" they turn dark brown to near black. They are mostly silverish fishes with red-orange fins!

It is to bad you didn't check with PFURY first with a photo. Then you wouldn't have to go through this. I would suggest buying a suitable box and small filter and keep denticulata in it or trade it at a local pet store or hobbyist. Whatever you do, do not release it.


----------

